# Free Set of B&G Springs for Test Vehicle



## B&GSuspension (Nov 3, 2010)

B & G Suspension is looking for the Following vehicle for Testing: 2011 Chevy Cruze for S2 Spring test. Test vehicle will receive a free set of springs. If you are local to the San Diego area, please contact us at 858-547-9555 or email us at [email protected].

Thanks,

B & G Suspension


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Can vouch for B&G Springs, had them on my Cobalt for over 32k miles, good springs


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

someone should jump on this. sounds like a good deal. any idea on how long the car would need to be tested on? im sure a lot of people are asking the same question.


----------



## B&GSuspension (Nov 3, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> someone should jump on this. sounds like a good deal. any idea on how long the car would need to be tested on? im sure a lot of people are asking the same question.


This is just a test fit. Will take approximately an hour, then the springs are yours to keep.


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

Wish I was in Cali


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ship the springs to a certified shop in NY and I'll test them ;P


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

this is a great way to get free springs!




shawn672 said:


> Ship the springs to a certified shop in NY and I'll test them ;P


nice try, i don't think they work like that, haha


----------



## B&GSuspension (Nov 3, 2010)

Still need a test vehicle!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

What's the difference between them and the OEM springs?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

B&GSuspension said:


> Still need a test vehicle!


Send the springs to NY  I'll test them!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ill test i live in san deigo and wanna lower my car


----------



## B&GSuspension (Nov 3, 2010)

Test Completed, Thanks for the reply.


----------

